# Eyelashes?



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not quite sure what you are asking, but I use the clippers to shave the bottom lashes along with his facial hair. This photo shows how his top lashes are not quite grown into his top knot. They get put up, and then escape, at this 12 month stage. When he has a topknot that is scissored and not tied up, I will use the scissors. The scissors never point towards the eyes.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's a closer picture of his scissored top knot. I would hold his muzzle and use the clipper to clip the hair off his face(beneath his eye). I might use the scissors to even out the hair between his eyes, and to straighten out the line from the corner of his eye to his ear. Again, always keeping the scissors pointed away from the eyes. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am a very amateur groomer, but one rule that was drummed into me years ago was never shave above the eyes - the topknot starts with the upper lashes. Shave under the eyes, stretching the skin , use scissors for the topknot, pointing away from the eyes.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I am not a professional groomer and while I groomed my tpoo for 18 years, I take my minipoo to a professional groomer.

I would never cut the eyelashes on any dog, not even a poodle. Why? Eyelashes protect the eyes. They filter out debris and are sensitive to touch so they act as a warning system. If an object is near such as an insect, the eye lashes will sense the movement and cause the eyelid to automatically shut. 

If you know someone with alopecia (hair loss) who has lost their eyelashes - you would know that they complain the most about the loss of eyelashes because things are always getting into their eyes.

The upper lashes blend into the top knot. When clipping a clean face, run the clippers just below the lash line retaining the lashes.

My groomer is not a master groomer, but she is experienced and she never cuts the eye lashes.


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

So just for clarification...if your poodle is in a short shaved clip all over, a groomer would retain the eye lashes? Top and bottom? Thanks for help


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Red lippy mel said:


> So just for clarification...if your poodle is in a short shaved clip all over, a groomer would retain the eye lashes? Top and bottom? Thanks for help


Yes they would, eyelashes have a purpose keeping gak out of the eyes, but with that said I do trim Flower's lashes on occasion because they grow really, really long 1 1/2" is longest I ever let them grow


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Red lippy mel said:


> So just for clarification...if your poodle is in a short shaved clip all over, a groomer would retain the eye lashes? Top and bottom? Thanks for help


Yes. Shave the hair on the face right up to and under the eyelashes but keep the eyelashes. They have a function.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Great example of the kind of spam we usually avoided when we had mandatory introductory posts.

[Spam has since been removed. Good riddance.]


----------

